# Bulls vs. Timberwolves 10/21/02



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

If there was ever a time for the Bulls to get even with Minnesota for all the beatings they've doled out to Chicago the last few seasons, tonight is the night.

According to the StarTribune: Felipe Lopez, who averaged 23.8 minutes and 11.3 points in the Wolves' first four preseason games, joined Terrell Brandon (bum knee), Joe Smith (groin pull), Wally Szczerbiak (dislocated toe), Randy Livingston (ankle sprain) and Troy Hudson (groin pull) as Wolves unavailable or limited in practice Sunday.

The article went on to say: The Wolves were down to 10 players when they practiced Sunday afternoon at the Moody Bible Institute gym in the city's River North section. Forget about scrimmaging; Saunders pared the drills down to the bone. "We went through a lot of skeleton stuff. Lots of concepts," Saunders said. "We didn't do any contact. I wasn't taking any chances."

This ought to give you an idea of how Flip Saunders will approach this evening's contest: Saunders suggested that the NBA might want to schedule fewer preseason games -- most teams play seven or eight -- and not book them a mere week after training camps open. "What you're going to get is teams, in the preseason, are going to limit who they play and how much they play them," Saunders said. "Ultimately you get judged when the season starts, not in the preseason." 

Here's the Bulls current injury report for the Minnesota game:
*Chandler:* Out.
*Marshall:* Expected to play.
*Robinson:* Expected to play.
*Rose:* Questionable.
*Mason:* Out.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/injury_report.html

One last note: If the Bulls can win their final two preseason games (Wolves, and @Suns) they'll complete the team's first .500 preseason since the '96/'97 season!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

1. I'm looking forward to hearing Marshall and ERob's play (assuming I can get a radio feed).

2. I hope they, and everyone else are out to restore some pride after our last two butt-kickings. With Minnesota's injuries we should be able to avenge that loss.

3. Please, for the love of god, don't cover Garnett with a 6'5 guard again!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Marshall is probable? So his ankle twist wasn't that bad?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Joe Smith (groin pull), Troy Hudson (groin pull) .[/COLOR]


You'd think that as professional sportsmen they would exercise more self control and get past this juveline behaviour


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.kfan.com/jacor-common/streaming_disclaimer.html

That's the URL to listen live.

I think :


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> http://www.kfan.com/jacor-common/streaming_disclaimer.html
> 
> That's the URL to listen live.
> ...


John Couger Mellencamp is playing - not the game. Help?????:uhoh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> John Couger Mellencamp is playing - not the game. Help?????:uhoh:


I was wondering about that myself


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

It's not the same but the NBA update thing is actually working. Baxter got to start! :grinning:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Baxter blocked Garnett from behind(no foul) with 6:34 left in the first qtr.:wbanana: 

Bulls 12 
T Wolves 10


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Another Game on Ch 639..*

on Direct TV for those who did not know it.....Baxter is playing garnett pretty darn well!!! jalen has 8 of the bulls 12 points....jay.two assists...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter is a player! He is playing Garnett as well as anyone can. I like lonnies passing and hustle!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Williams drives hard! Scores and draws the foul. Completes the 3 point play.Bulls up by 3. 2 fouls for JWill Crawford is in.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Just to let everyone know, the game is on channel 639, but even if you didn't order those channels, the game is a free preview, so everyone can see it that has DirecTV.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

What was the Bulls starting line up?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

8 turnovers already?:upset: :upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 8 TO in 1st qtr so far
Curry with his 1st foul


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Curry just schooled Jackson
1st qtr over

Bulls 21
T Wolves 25


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*25-21 Wolves after ONE qtr*

EIGHT turnovers in the first quarter by the bulls..crawford looks like pure unadulterated crap!

at least ONE of EROBs shots hit part of the rim....no "flow" to the offense OR defense since the starting five went out...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose came to play tonight. I watched him as he was being introduced. The way he addressed the players in the huddle didnt look like a rose with no bloom to me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Did you see Williams cross over on hudson!! Wow


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

2nd qtr ERob is in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And Curry gets a technical:sour:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm happy the Bulls are taking the ball to the hoop, not settling for outside shots.

some thoughts after 1 quarter:
- Jay had a nice 3 point play drive over L.Woods

- Jay crossed up T.Hudson nasty, but then got called for offensive foul later in possession (iffy call at best)

- L. Woods looks pretty good

- Donyell's jumper looks sweet

- Rose's passing is good, Bax/Marsh/Blount have to start looking for it more

- Bax is playing good D against Garnett, 1 block and a couple stops WOW!

- Kendall Gill is evidently still in the NBA, he looks 15 lbs. lighter



VD


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

32 Wolves
25 Bulls
9 some minutes left in the 2nd


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Crawford
Hoiberg
Robinson
Fizer
Curry

for the Bulls


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Fizer not playing ?

If he does not see any time here does this mean he is being held back with a trade to be announced before the start of the regular season?

ESPN Outsider today has Fizzer going to the Knickers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer came in and took a bad shot and made a bad pass.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Crawford
> Hoiberg
> Robinson
> ...


There goes my Fizzer the Knick theory 

:laugh: 

Fiz and Ed manning the boards 

Maybe a career rebounding night for Reggie Slater is on the cards


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Our 2nd unit looks abismal:

2nd quarter thoughts thus far:
Crawford, Hoiberg, ERob, Fizer, Curry.. now DBags

- Curry had 2 nice scores and got 3 personal fouls, in comes Bags

- offense is BOGGED DOWN w/o Rose in the game, Craw and Hoiberg aren't doing much

- gawd, Hoiberg has already taken 2 bailouts

- E-Rob 0 or 3

- Crawford keeps pounding the ball for the first 8-10 seconds on O

- Fizer looks heavy to me, a bit slow too



VD


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Who's guarding Gary Trent? What business does that guy have scoring 8 points in 8 minutes?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

trent and slater just go to the hoop and shoot right in front of the basket!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Also, is it just me or has Trent not really distinguished himself this pre-season. He hasn't done all that well in his prior games and it appears he got lit by Kendall Gill in the 1st quarter


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Fizer not playing ?
> 
> If he does not see any time here does this mean he is being held back with a trade to be announced before the start of the regular season?
> ...


Good theory. I was ready to buy it. But he's playing now.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

It's starting to get ugly

MarcJax is lighting us up 

I know this guy has had his knockers but he is not as much a dead weight in the way he is repped


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone find a live feed?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*EROB got booed going off the court...*

and yelled at the crowd..."If you are gonna boo, go home!"...he better shut up or there will not be ANY fans to watch his bricks!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Who's guarding Gary Trent? What business does that guy have scoring 8 points in 8 minutes?


Trent took Curry a couple times to the hoop. Standard pump fake the first tiem (Curry always seem to buy it) and a drive the other time.


LOL. E-Rob just got some boos walking off the floor. He said 'Go home if ur gonna boo'. (the camera picked it up and so did the announcers) Hahahaha.



VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*its on direct tv ....thought you had it...sorry..*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Anyone find a live feed?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Although Fizz has just been pulled after 5 minutes of court time that saw him go 0 - 1 , commit 3 fouls , 3 rebounds and a couple of turnovers

Maybe Scott Layden just buzzed Jerzy on his cell phone and asked him to rip Fizz off the court because he agreed to take him


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I highly doubt Layden agreed to take Fizer if he's watching this game.

Then again, it's Layden we're talking about. Which raises another question... why the hell would he want another 6'7 PF to go with his 6'9 center (Thomas) and current 6'7 PF (Weatherspoon).


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*From what I have seen on tv games...*

NO WAY crawford deserves the starting job over Jay Will.......Nor does anyone deserve to start over Lonnie Baxter!!! EROB needs to boo himself off the court next time and not wait for the fans to do it!! LOL

announcers were speaking of how "unhappy" jamal was about being taken out...and Jay put in....he should have done more than throw up that sorry azzed "floater" shot of his! that is about a LAME DUCK attempt at shooting the ball. I wanna see Jay, Jalen, Lonnie, Donyell and Curry start the second half...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

its obvious we are not a good half court team. We played much better when Williams pushed the ball.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

JWill seemed to lead that little surge at the end there.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

I am sold on the J-Will bandwagon. Sign me up for it if there's a spot open. I want J-Will as our pg, period. Jamal Crawford got some mental problems again. If anyone noticed, Crawford was beating himself up after a turnover and a foul resulting on a three points play. Krause needs to move this kid because Crawford and EROB are ready to explode. Bad chemistry if this keeps up.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*53 - 41 at half*

Jay has 5 dimes in a little over one quarter of play, not bad.

In fairness to Crawford, he only had a few minutes with Rose at the 2, Hoiberg was well.. Hoiberg out there today. He does seem to pound the ball to start offensive sets though.

Jay is running around really well. He'll often drop off the ball to Rose and move pretty well w/o the ball. Good sign.

Also, E-Rob has only practiced once... so maybe we, as fans, can be a little easier on the guy. Then again, talking back to the fans won't help E-Rob's situation either.

Lastly, Hudson on Hoiberg.... that was hilarious. It looked like Hotsauce versus you or me out there (see AND1 mixtapes). Hudson is uber-quick and embarassed the guy a couple times. Heh. I found that a bit entertaining.

Next half, give Bax some more minutes! He looks great out there, especially his passing.


VD


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: From what I have seen on tv games...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> NO WAY crawford deserves the starting job over Jay Will.......Nor does anyone deserve to start over Lonnie Baxter!!! EROB needs to boo himself off the court next time and not wait for the fans to do it!! LOL


LOL!

ERob, Blount, Crawford, Hoiberg, and Rose are a combined 4-21 shooting. Impressive.

Statswise JWill is stepping up... 2-4 shooting, 5 assists


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> I am sold on the J-Will bandwagon. Sign me up for it if there's a spot open. I want J-Will as our pg, period. Jamal Crawford got some mental problems again. If anyone noticed, Crawford was beating himself up after a turnover and a foul resulting on a three points play. Krause needs to move this kid because Crawford and EROB are ready to explode. Bad chemistry if this keeps up.


I noticed. Right after crawford came in he got beat twice or should i say he lost his man twice which resulted in scores for minny.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm amazed Baxter was able to stick with KG. No knock on Baxter, but I wonder if Garnett was going full strength. If Lonny can keep that up he's gonna get some good minutes.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

Jay Williams!!!!! Gotta love this guy! He's made some great no-look passes. I believe 10 at halftime.

JCraw and Fizer..........soon to be traded for 2 future 1st round picks


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Blount with 3 quick fouls I believe:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Why hasnt baxter played in second half?

Marshall an all-star? Did the rest of you picked up on that?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We have a nice qtr and they bring Fizer in again uhg!!!!!Fizer 4 fouls where is Baxter???


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We are ahead!!Go Bulls!!!!:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Great pass by fizer to curry!!

Great shot by rose. Bulls up one. 

If there is any truth to vesceys rumor, dont you think after this game that Rose has played that NY would sweeten the deal to get Rose? I dont see a trade happening thjough.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Fizer has made 3 nice passes to Curry in the post. He has 5 fouls.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls have only 6 TO's in the 2nd half with 3 some minutes left. 90 - 85 Bulls.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls win


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice win by the bulls. After a 26 point loss to them at their home court.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

As much as our future depends on our young core developing....as I have said all along to be competitive this season we need Jalen and Yell firing on all cyclinders

The difference when these two guys are about and stepping it up is amazing


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

I think this is the first indication this pre-season of what we are capable of doing. We had Rose, Marshall, JWill, Curry playing big minutes. We didnt have chandler but at least 4 of our 5 starters played some good minutes and played well tonight. I agree with what everyone is saying. JWill played great tonight and the last couple games hes only gotten 1 turnover a piece, and tonight he got 7 assists. He still hasnt been shooting well but the team is better off with him in the game. Hopefully Chandler will be back in time for the season so he can become a set piece in our starting 5. Hopefully our bench can accept their roles and come in the game and play well. Im not so sure that it is going to happen though but the talent on our bench is good if we have
Crawford, Hassell, ERob, Fizer, Baxter, and Blount. I think once the starting line-up is posted then our bench can practice together and become a team in itself. Its not easy coming off the bench when you rotate every night and are fighting for a starting position. Crawford needs to realize that there isnt many teams in the NBA that he would be able to start for at this point in time and just make the most out of being a back up, respect is not givin automatically it is earned so maybe he can catch some eyes off the bench this season so he can be a starter elsewhere.


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

To bad your last line/you know, about earning respect which may lead to a starting postion/doesn't hold true for every young player in this league. :|


----------

